# HDAD??



## Hakka (Sep 10, 2006)

I was browsing some DVD-A sites and came across these HDAD discs. I have never heard of these before, I googled it but didn't find much. Can these be played on a DVD-A/SACD player such as the Denon 2200 or are they for the new HD DVD players?

Thanks.

Harry.


----------



## jmprader (Apr 19, 2006)

Gosh the initials get endless, don't they? This is a new one on me, but I'm usually a step behind. Hope someone else has an answer...

meantime, some corn:

I heard about the new ADD discs, you start to play a track and after a few seconds they skip to something else.:R


----------



## Hakka (Sep 10, 2006)

After some research I found out that this stands for Hybrid Dvd Audio Disc, a DVD-A with a DVD-V side.

Harry.


----------

